# struggling to find an au pair



## Shaheena (Aug 10, 2011)

Please could someone advise on the best way to find an aupair.

My son will be 4 in December. He will attend school till 2pm, and need to be collected and taken care of, till 18:00. I require a live-out candidate.

I have registered on one au pair site thus far, but haven't made much progress.

Can anyone suggest an alternative? eg recommend a good agency, or even know someone interested

I am not sure if agencies would be able to help with short term placements.

Please also guide me in terms of what an acceptable salary would be?


----------



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

Thank you for increasing my vocabulary!!! 
we call them Nanny here 

you did not mention what area do you reside in Dubai.... 

just did some google search on few classifieds with the word "Nanny"
they range from dh 15 - dh 35 per hour ....

monthly 3000-5000


----------



## Shaheena (Aug 10, 2011)

nm62 said:


> Thank you for increasing my vocabulary!!!
> we call them Nanny here
> 
> you did not mention what area do you reside in Dubai....
> ...


Reply: I live in Dubai Marina. I have used some of the "nanny" agencies for a few hours at a time. Problem here is that I need someone who can drive (preferably with her own car), so that she can pick him up after school


----------



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

Shaheena said:


> Reply: I live in Dubai Marina. I have used some of the "nanny" agencies for a few hours at a time. Problem here is that I need someone who can drive (preferably with her own car), so that she can pick him up after school


mmm.... then you should look up dubizzle dot com for someone privately offering car hire + baby sitting .... 

or why don't you put it up your self on this site... 

make sure you keep a copy of their ID cards ... its quite risky here in dubai...


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

The unfortunate reality is that any type of domestic help (including au pairs) fall under the maid category and legally it's not possible to hire someone just for a few hours a day. The exception would be the nanny agency you mentioned or a maid agency that charges by the hour but they clean and aren't suitable to act as au pairs. 

Finding someone who's willing to work only a few hours is possible but very illegal, and finding an illegal worker who has her own car is going to be like finding a pin in a haystack. 

The best solution is to look through the grapevine for a western expat mum who's willing to act as a baby sitter for a few hours a day and can pick up your child. Such arrangements is also technically illegal but is unlikely to be discovered.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

TallyHo is correct. You won't find any Au Pairs in Dubai and all of the agencies, with the possible exception of the one that you mentioned offer maid service and those women usually double up as nannies. I wouldn't risk living my kid with someone who is contracted to an agency though because there is no guarantee that the same woman will come to your home every day.

You could try sponsoring a maid and get a decently qualified one from the Philipines who will live with you and take care of your son while you are not at home. This is expensive and you have to give up on your privacy and be willing to have a new person live with your family. Alternatively, you could enroll him in a day care center - again, a little expensive but the good ones are known to take very good care of the kids.

I'm curious, who is looking after your child the moment? Can't they continue to look after him once he starts school or are you a full time mum now?


----------

